
Hackers steal Bitcoin through large-scale exploit on Tor: report - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/38359/hackers-stealing-bitcoin-tor-exploit
======
Svperstar
I've said it before and I'll say it again no matter how many times people say
I'm "ignorant" and "read the source code". Tor is not secure. At all.

Every single drug dealing and child porn site gets taken over by the
government. In court judges have demanded the government reveal the methods
they used to bust these people and they will drop the charges rather then
reveal how they are getting their IP.

Have fun using Tor, also enjoy jail.

